# Found Pigeon



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've gotten alot of info from this site about what to do now that I have found a pigeon (it really found me), i traced his band info to a club here in Connecticut.

The issues is, I have been trying for days to contact this club with no results

I have giving it food and water,but what do i do now???

I dont want to hand him (IT) over to the humane officer but I do not know enough about pigeons to offer him proper care.

Please tell me what to do now!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where, basically, in Connecticut are you? We may have a member near you.

Pidgey


----------



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

Im in New Britain,C.t.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I was in your area to assist, perhaps there are other members that are...but can you keep the pijy? A lot of us, myself included have been found by ferals and they have turned into great companion animals. We could walk you through care if you are willing...if not I would hope that one of our members can assist so that you can take it to a rehabber as they don't fare to well with humane society's around here.


----------



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish I could keep him but ....1) he is banded so he belongs to someone 

2.) I breed dogs, and I dont want to take a chance on them hurting him or frighten him into hurting himself

3.) I know NOTHING about pigeons , so it would not be fair to him if i endangered his health and well being by trying to keep him.( Im sure he does not want to be a lesson for me)

I truly just want to get him home or to someone who knows what they are doing

I have giving him shelter in the shed since first posting, I had to , every little noise outside had me jumping and running to make sure he was ok


NOTE: I will do whatever I can for him,theres not a snow balls chance in heck that I would give him to the humane office after reading more.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So far, I've come up with one member in Killingworth that might be able to help although I haven't contacted her yet. Her "handle" on here is: Cricket

Pidgey


----------



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you so much Pidgey

he is very tame and he is a true sweetheart,and as you can see in the pic by my name he is a cutie too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I did send Cricket a Private Message to see if she could help, by the way. If anyone else knows a Connecticut member that might be willing or able to help, by all means chime in!

Pidgey


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think msfreebird is up there in that area....I think? she is in southeast Maine..


----------



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

OK UPDATE,

I "finally" got ahold of someone from the club where the pigeon is reg. and they are comming to get him tomorrow and take him home,Im so happy he is going home.

Thank you all for your help,if he finds his way back here or if another shows up someday i will know what to do,because of you and your website,God Bless you and your feathered babies.

Estella


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the happy ending update, Estella! Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 3 hours from New Britain.
If for some reason the owner doesn't show up, I can take him if she could meet me half way.


----------



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

New update....

The man never came to pick George up (lovingly name by my children), the worst part he never called to say he couldnt make it,which has left me very heavy hearted.
Whats the sense in banding them if you dont care to recover them?

On a brighter,funny side...... i toke a cpl of my dogs outside yesterday and in the driveway was a pigeon, I swear the mother in me almost had heart failure.
My first thought was ,omg George,i have to get him before he gets hurt.
I went to get his carrier and George was still inside?????

I can see the new one has a red band (George has a blue one) but its still scared so I have to wait to see what its band reads.My children have named the new one Sally(mind you we do not know the sex of these birds).

Anyhow to my finally thoughts on this whole ordeal, I am off to the feed store for pigeon mix and a bale of straw,and the lumber yard for wood to make them a basic roosting box to keep them dry and warm,I do not plan to keep George in the carrier anylonger waiting for someone who doesnt seem to care.

"If God wants me to be a pigeon momma then thats what I shall be"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

purity1970 said:


> New update....
> 
> The man never came to pick George up (lovingly name by my children), the worst part he never called to say he couldnt make it,which has left me very heavy hearted.
> Whats the sense in banding them if you dont care to recover them?
> ...


your a good apple! if you do end up needing to find them a place, Im sure we can help you out here.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

New pigeon mom, I think its great story. Your are a great person. Your kids will love the new pets. You made me smile when you said your going to the lumber yard and the feed store. Its a story your kids will tell there children and thats very heartwarming. mindy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

purity1970 said:


> New update....
> 
> The man never came to pick George up (lovingly name by my children), the worst part he never called to say he couldnt make it,which has left me very heavy hearted.
> Whats the sense in banding them if you dont care to recover them?
> ...


LOL, Good for you!! and the birds! 
See, everything happens for a reason - I'm sure you and your children will enjoy them.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Purity....what can I say...it looks like you were meant to be a pigeon mommy! They are really not so difficult to take care of and mine interacts with the dogs well...actually the dogs are scared of him.Of course supervision is always best but believe me they can all co-exist.Pigeons are wonderful for children as they can learn about another of gods creatures and to some it becomes a hobby or sport even.Not that I could do that because Peteys only sport now would be cuddling.Don't forget there was a member on the post that said she would drive part way to meet you if it's just too much, but just what you said with the lumber and feed sounds like you are going to do just fine!


----------



## overwelmedd (Aug 14, 2009)

As many on here have already said. You don't necessarily find a pigeon, they seem to find you. Maybe you have one of each sex now. Who knows....in a few weeks you might be postin pictures of the new babies all hatched out


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't get scared off you don't have to have babies, you can replace them with fake eggs. I don't want you to think that you have to let have babies. But if you want to that would be great fun for the whole family. I just had my first pigeon baby, and it is wonderful to see her grow. Actually I think were putting the cart before the horse, lets get these settled first. min


----------



## mistee (Sep 23, 2009)

Wish I could be lucky enough to catch (George, my children have also named our newly found friend) Well, he (it) actually found me, on my b-day no less! I went to put something in my car and turned around and he was right behind me! Hasn't left the house since, but unable to catch him


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

humane society isnt really humane
please dont even think about it.
they kill more animals than natural disasters.


----------



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

Fist and foremost,the humane society is in no way gonna be called.
George is now apart of our family , as is Sally (although she is afaird of us still, she enjoys the pigeon mix and shelter with George)

Oh My, I never gave thought to grandpigeons, I guess I should sit George down and have "THE TALK",lol

I dont plan to interfer with whatever nature has in store (unless its a health issue and I would grew wings and fly them to a vet, if need be)

Does anyone know of any good books about pigeons, that children of the ages 12 and 14 can understand?

Thanks for all the support,
Estella


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Estella,

I'm so sorry about the poor response from the owner thus far. They are defenitely not representative of pigeon people on our forum. 

Thank you for taking in this creature. He is lucky to find you.

You can and should replace the eggs with fake ones, as overcrowding is also an injustice and harmful to pigeons, not to mention that there is a health issue invloved with hens that lay eggs often. You are not interferring with mother nature, just being responsible. think of the many poor cats and dogs that would be in this world today if we left it to mother nature. I'm not saying they shouldn't be allowed to have any babies, but the numbers can easily get out of hands, and pigeons do require more space when they come in numbers.


----------



## purity1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

As of now, there are no eggs.....I dont even know the sex of George and Sally (my children just named them)

I have no issues with replacing with fake eggs,but I think we are as Mindy said putting the cart before the horse, and freaking me out alil to be honest.
I am still unsure about being a pigeon momma ,and I am in no-way ready to be a pigeon grammy.
I trully hope both are of the same sex!!!


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

purity1970 said:


> Fist and foremost,the humane society is in no way gonna be called.
> George is now apart of our family , as is Sally (although she is afaird of us still, she enjoys the pigeon mix and shelter with George)
> 
> Oh My, I never gave thought to grandpigeons, I guess I should sit George down and have "THE TALK",lol
> ...


I got my first pigeon about a year ago (okay he actually found me as well- he was living in a shed in my yard) and I ordered a basic book on pigeons (called 'pigeons') from amazon by Diane Jacky and Michele Bridges. It would probably be a good book for kids- short and simple with pictures. I found that the best info I got was from Pigeon Talk though.


----------

